
I built an arcade machine - garrypettet
http://www.garrypettet.com/i-built-an-arcade-machine/
======
garrypettet
Hoping this might provide a bit of inspiration for other non-DIY savvy
programmers/nerds like myself. It's easier than you might think to build.

